# Must Have Paint Pots?



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello everyone again...
So my question for today is what paint pots are must haves?  
I've got sooo much MAC but never invested in these.  They look fun but there's sooo many from what I've been reading (both perms and LEs).  Any help would be great!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Bare Study.  Works with virtually any look - and also looks pretty alone for a very soft, subtle eye.


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 28, 2008)

Bare Study and Painterly.


----------



## NicksWifey (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with the others, Bare Study & Painterly for sure. I like to use Bare Study when I want to wear shimmery eyeshadows and pigments. I love Painterly for everyday.
I also think Delft is another must have, especially if you want to do a smokey teal/blue/green look.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Another vote for Bare Study!

And I'd also reccomend Blackground - I use it either as a base, on its own (but it has to be blended well) or as a liner.

I also like Greenstroke, but they're discontinuing it


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 28, 2008)

I am glad you posted this I wanted to pick up another PP, but didn't know which one to get. I was looking forward to the ungaro one but I don't know what happened.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 28, 2008)

Ok so far I've got Delft, Painterly, bare study, quite natural, rubenesque, and blackground.  


How nice is quite natural and rubenesque?
i'm doing this all this online - so thank you all so much for your help.


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_I am glad you posted this I wanted to pick up another PP, but didn't know which one to get. I was looking forward to the ungaro one but I don't know what happened._

 


Well you're very welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I figured maybe someone else would have a similar question - and paint pots seem soo popular... we should go on a road trip to find CCO's and grab a bunch of these hehe.  I'm excited to get these and learn how to work with them


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Rubenesque is awesome as a base for any golden or brown eyeshadow. It also works well on its own, on my eyelids it looks like a peachy colour with golden sheen.


----------



## YSLGuy (Sep 28, 2008)

I just added Painterly and Bare Study to my wishlist. Thanks


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Sep 28, 2008)

*For me, a must-have is Indainwood..I don't know about you, but for anyone who loves browns, coppers, and bronzes, this PP is a can't-live-without! I love it..it's a wonderful metallic bronze. It applies beautifully, and many times I just wear it alone, 'cause it's THAT gorgeous. But, it also makes a great base for any kind of a brown/copper/bronze look!*

*The other PP I would reccomend is Rubenesque..What a pretty, soft, lovely peachy pink. I use this alone a lot too, when I want a really soft, neutral look..but a perfect base this makes!*

*Also, if you're into 'smokey' looks, Blackground is a great one to have!*


----------



## Heiaken (Sep 28, 2008)

I love paint pots. Right now I have Painterly, Greenstroke, Delft and Blackground. Out of those I would say that Painterly and Blackground are definite must haves. 
Painterly works as an awesome primer for any e/s and makes your e/s really stay put with out creasing. Blackground is awesome for a smokier look, but it also makes any colour really pop! Just take a look at the swatches vocaltest made 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 http://specktra.net/f165/best-paint-pot-pigment-combos-104121/index2.html#post1303761
Also if you like teals/turquoises/blues delft would be a must have for you


----------



## Cinci (Sep 28, 2008)

another vote for Painterly..  It's my favourite to use as a base as it evens out the lid color and realy makes the shadows stand out...  Now if only MAC would make a pure white paint pot......


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_ Now if only MAC would make a pure white paint pot......_

 
Yes, please!


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 28, 2008)

I LOVE Paint Pots...some must have ones would be Bare Study, Painterly, and Rubenesque. I also really like Artifact, Delft, and Blackground 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA: A pure white paint pot would be hot! I would also love to see an orange/coral one and a bright purple


----------



## Moxy (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I would also love to see an orange/coral one and a bright purple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm all for purple and blue too!!


----------



## nunu (Sep 28, 2008)

Painterly, Rubenesque and Fresco Rose.


----------



## Susanne (Sep 28, 2008)

Painterly
Greenstroke
Delft
Fresco Rose


----------



## KTB (Sep 28, 2008)

Painterly is my number 1!  I like Bare Study but depending on the shadow I'm using it's sometimes too shimmery.  Perky and Fresco Rose are the two I use if I want a coloured base.  I have Delft but cannot get it to work to save my life. Indianwood I use just as it is a lot, without shadow overtop.


----------



## l1onqueen (Sep 28, 2008)

I have Barestudy, Delft, Greenstroke, and Rubenesque. I say to start out I'd get barestudy its a great base for any E/S combo.   I always wonder if I should have gotten Indianwood instead of Rubensque.  Does anyone have both? What is the difference?


----------



## xpucu (Sep 29, 2008)

Can someone tell me if Girl Friendly is any good ? I was thinking to get it from ebay .So far i have 6 paint pots: Painterly,Bare Study,Rubenesque,Fresco Rose,Moss Scape and Delft.


----------



## Moxy (Sep 29, 2008)

I think paint pots are great, but I do have one problem. My Rubenesque and Greenstroke are 1 year old and they're quite dried out. Is there any way i can prevent paint pots from drying or "un-dry" those two? I've read somewhere some girls store them upside down, maybe I have to try that.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 29, 2008)

^^^^ i store mine upside down so I can see the colours, but they aren't that old so I don't know if it stops them drying out or not.


I love bare study, its my 'I use it nearly everyday' paint pot.


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 29, 2008)

Soft Ochre, Indianwood, Delft, Nice Vice, Greenstroke.. those are my favs!


----------



## KellyBean (Oct 1, 2008)

IMO, painterly and rubenesque are the 2 best to get.

Painterly can be used as a base, for any shadows. Rubenesque to be used alone for the days when I have to rush to do my makeup.


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 1, 2008)

Bare study.


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_Painterly, Rubenesque and Fresco Rose._

 
Ditto!  Exactly the ones I was going to mention.  These are great


----------



## invadersads (Oct 1, 2008)

i went paint pot crazy for a time and bought bare study, painterly, delft, greenstroke, moss scape, perky, rubenesque, fresco rose and rollickin. after a while i realized i didnt use a lot of them hardly ever so i sold/swapped delft, greenstroke, rubenesque, and moss scape (even though it's beautiful).
i find the lighter more neutral ones are more versatile, but that's just my opinion. i found delft and moss scape too dark to make them work for me, even as bases. but some other people totally rock them.
i recently also bought soft ochre.
i would say that bare study is a good one, and painterly or soft ochre depending on if you're pinker or more yellow.
ok, i've already typed way more than necessary. lol


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 1, 2008)

what should i get if i wear lots of purple /browns?


----------



## TDoll (Oct 2, 2008)

I would definitely get either Painterly or Soft Ochre (depending on your skin tone). Painterly is more of a natural color with pink undertones. Soft Ochre is a natural color with yellow undertones.  Then I would get Bare Study for days you want to wear more shimmer.  You can really put any colors with those three.  If you do a lot of darker colors, I would get Blackground also. It's great because you can put lots of darker/brighter colors over it and it really looks awesome.


----------



## aimee (Oct 2, 2008)

painterly is my must have (neutral base)

other paintpots i really like are
rubenesque (perm)- as a base and alone
rollicking (fafi LE) - i love it under teals and blues
perky (fafi LE) - i love this one alone or with a lil shimmer (solar bits) on top
groundwork - great under neutrals and browns


----------



## Sanayhs (Oct 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *l1onqueen* 

 
_I have Barestudy, Delft, Greenstroke, and Rubenesque. I say to start out I'd get barestudy its a great base for any E/S combo.   I always wonder if I should have gotten Indianwood instead of Rubensque.  Does anyone have both? What is the difference?_

 
Indianwood and Rubenesque are drastically different. Indianwood is a metallic bronze while Rubenesque is a peach with a golden shine. Plus, I find Rubenesque to be much more sheer than Indianwood. They're both fantastic. I adore woodwinked over Indianwood!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xpucu* 

 
_Can someone tell me if Girl Friendly is any good ? I was thinking to get it from ebay .So far i have 6 paint pots: Painterly,Bare Study,Rubenesque,Fresco Rose,Moss Scape and Delft._

 
Girl Friendly is very pretty. The closest eyeshadow to its colour that I have is Neutral Pink (but girl friendly isn't as dark or something). Plus, it doesn't have any shimmer, which means it's matte friendly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_I think paint pots are great, but I do have one problem. My Rubenesque and Greenstroke are 1 year old and they're quite dried out. Is there any way i can prevent paint pots from drying or "un-dry" those two? I've read somewhere some girls store them upside down, maybe I have to try that._

 
I've always kept mine stored upside down so I could read the labels, and I got my Moss Scape well over a year ago now and it's still as creamy as day one. For your ones that are currently kind of dried out, try using some mixing medium on your brush (or a mix of 3/4 water and 1/4 glycerin) when you use them and it should help considerably. :nod:


----------



## makeba (Oct 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_what should i get if i wear lots of purple /browns?_

 
quite natural is a very nice base to use for brown shadows in my opinion. as far as a base for purple shadows i have used a black shadestick by Avon as a base for deep purples,greens and deep blues and have found this method to be amazing. Blackground p/p or Sharkskin shadestick should work depending on the texture of the product you like to work with.


----------



## tanMAClove (Oct 3, 2008)

i have:
Bare Study
Quite Natural
Indianwood
Nice Vice
Girl Friendly
Blackground

i want: (CCO's here i come!!!!)
Rollickin
Delft
Layin Low
Fresco Rose
Perky

It probably sounds really weird, but i cant get Quite Natural to work on me


----------



## user79 (Oct 5, 2008)

Honestly, none. They are inferior to other bases imo, and the neutral colored ones dull down the colors of the eyeshadow.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love ...Painterly, Soft Ochre, Bare Study & Blackground..I use these the most

I also wear 

Indianwood
Groundwork
Rollickin'
Girl Friendly 
Electro-Sky - Very Rarely


----------



## dreamiez (Oct 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeba* 

 
_quite natural is a very nice base to use for brown shadows in my opinion. as far as a base for purple shadows i have used a black shadestick by Avon as a base for deep purples,greens and deep blues and have found this method to be amazing. Blackground p/p or Sharkskin shadestick should work depending on the texture of the product you like to work with._

 
Quite natural looks pretty dark when i swatched it. 

how about constructivist? 

I bought fresco rose, then i realise i don't know what shadows to pair it with.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Oct 6, 2008)

Painterly is my must, it just works with my skin tone.


----------



## annikay (Oct 12, 2008)

I love my Groundwork (a very nice light brown with sheen) and I'm definitely getting Bare Study (only 10 days until my London trip)!


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your input... I'm excited to finally go pick a few up on payday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    So glad I found this forum - You are all a bunch of wonderful chicks


----------



## Ladydee91500 (Oct 19, 2008)

Just as a quick update - I've bought from CCO Delft, Rollickin and Perky - and I'm in loveeeeeeee - I have ALL the other paint pots on my To-Buy list.  Thanks again ladies!


----------



## makeba (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_Quite natural looks pretty dark when i swatched it. 

how about constructivist? 

I bought fresco rose, then i realise i don't know what shadows to pair it with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
dont be scared of it! but if you feel iffy! try painterly p/p. i think i may get layin low and see if that will work.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreamiez* 

 
_ 
I bought fresco rose, then i realise i don't know what shadows to pair it with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, I  think you could pair it with pretty much anything! I use Rubenesque - which is peachy golden colour - EVERYDAY as a base, doesn't matter what colour eyeshadow I put over it.


----------



## Miss_Jackie (Nov 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xpucu* 

 
_Can someone tell me if Girl Friendly is any good ? I was thinking to get it from ebay .So far i have 6 paint pots: Painterly,Bare Study,Rubenesque,Fresco Rose,Moss Scape and Delft._

 
I just got girl friendly I really really like it, its a areally flat pink so it works nice as a base for nonshimmery looks


----------



## wifey806 (Nov 5, 2008)

Q: I'm not the OP, but I was wondering...do eyeshadows stick as well to frosty paint pots (ie Indianwood) as they do to a creamer one (ie Painterly)? tia!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Nov 5, 2008)

If you can get ahold of nice vice I would

it's beautiful


----------



## makeupNdesign (Nov 5, 2008)

Soft Ochre and Painterly are my faves


----------



## sayah (Dec 12, 2008)

Cash flow. I also like my Constructivist but that does'nt get used as much as Cash flow and Bare study. Cash flow + mascara is really all I need if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## piecesofmeg (Dec 15, 2008)

I use Painterly everyday! Recently got Rubenesque and i love it.


----------



## dominichulinda (Dec 15, 2008)

hmm..I really like layin low..I think I stated that before, but thats limited so..next on line ..could be bare study or rubenesque <333..there very pretty.


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 15, 2008)

I put Perky on under a bunch of my shadows. It just seems to add that extra umph.


----------



## CellyCell (Dec 16, 2008)

I wish I had all PP because they're my favorite products, ever.

Painterly is a must have.
I love Fafi's Cash Flow (a very pretty gold color that looks amazing when paired with pinks/purples!) and Perky (very gorgeous soft pink that looks good with browns and nudes).

I hardly use this color but it's really gorgeous, but Artifact is amazing! I dunno why I don't use it often but it makes for a nice smokey look.


----------



## kariii (Dec 16, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVEEEEEE layin' low, like seriously I wish i had gotten like 5 of them, it is the best color for someone like me (NC30)i love it wayyyyyy too much and use it everyday, I also like bare study.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

My farouries are Cash Flow (Fafi), Delft and Fresco Rose. I use Cash Flow the most often but I love Delft under anything blue, green or teal.


----------



## MacGirlx3 (Dec 16, 2008)

I must say  Bare Study! I just got it and I t is a GREAT neutral color... 
you can use as a base or alone for a soft shimmery look.
If you prefer a matte shade... go for Soft ochre (same color but matte)

I hope I helped!


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

soft ochre
cash flow 
rubenesque
indianwood


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

I love Paintpots. I think they are such an awesome investment.

I loved all the Fafi paintpots especially Cashflow and Nice Vice. We really need a perm PURPLE paint pot. Even the McQueen paintpots were fabulous (Electro Sky made me gaga its was a must have for someone who rocks a lot of blue)

I really underestimated Greenstroke. I saw it at my CCO and was instantly mesmorized by it. I cant believe they got rid of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think its sooo versatile especially for someone who wears a lot of green, teals and blues. sighhhhh

MAC... please bring us some vibrant coloured Paintpots


----------



## Moxy (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep, Greenstroke is awesome. I dont understand why they would DC the only green paintpot. (Delft is more dark blue turquoise colour)
I apply them either with my finger - finger is warm so it'll distribute and blend the cream nicely on your eyelid, or with mac #194 brush, that one works great for me as well.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Dec 20, 2008)

I have Delft and never use it. I dont think it allows the eyeshadow colours to show as nicely as Greenstroke does. 
I like to use the 242 with Paintpots but fingers do a great job too


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 20, 2008)

Deflt!  I use it for all of my teal, blue, green looks.  Rubensque is also very nice.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 20, 2008)

Delft  Delft !!! I agree


----------



## Sanayhs (Dec 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moxy* 

 
_Yep, Greenstroke is awesome. I dont understand why they would DC the only green paintpot. (Delft is more dark blue turquoise colour)
I apply them either with my finger - finger is warm so it'll distribute and blend the cream nicely on your eyelid, or with mac #194 brush, that one works great for me as well._

 
Greenstroke wasn't the only green paint pot. There is still Moss Scape, which I happen to adore.

A 217 is fantastic for applying paint pots, by the way.

My favourites include Perky (LE), Cashflow (LE), Stray Grey (LE), Pharaoh (LE), Otherworldy (LE), Electro Sky (LE), Artifact and Moss Scape.


----------

